
California test scores fail to improve despite extra preparation time - masonic
http://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/California-test-scores-fail-to-improve-despite-12261583.php
======
masonic
Earlier, related discussion on same topic:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15438694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15438694)

Print edition title: "California students' test scores flatline" (October 9,
page D1)

